# OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2013)

*OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*

					Der Speicherhersteller OCZ gab am gestrigen Abend den eigenen Bankrott bekannt, nachdem der Investor Hercules Technology Groth Capital die Konten übernommen hat. Zuvor konnte man sich nicht an den gemeinsamen Sicherheitenvertrag halten. Toshiba habe bereits Interesse an den Vermögenswerten geäußert, die Rahmenbedingungen seien ausgehandelt. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*


----------



## XXTREME (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit das so etwas passiert....nach dem SSD Debakel .


----------



## Kondar (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*



XXTREME schrieb:


> War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit das so etwas passiert....nach dem SSD Debakel .


 
ich frage mich eher warum erst jetzt


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Wundert mich nicht. OCZ ist selbst schuld an seiner Lage.


----------



## Kuschluk (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

=> bestätigt mal wieder das bild von den herstellern die alles so ultra viel billiger verkaufen als "richtige" Marken (ASUS,SAMSUNG,INTEL,AMD, GIGABYTE) verscherbeln ... => nich nur schlechtere produkte sondern auch noch garantie futsch ... toll

einer meiner alten Lan freunde hatte 4 OCZ ssds (=> das erworbene produkt ging also 3x kaputt... ) => waren mit die ersten die se hatten. ich ging da lieber auf abstand.

Nur um dann mit Mushkin auch auf die schnautze zu fallen ... SSD überlebte grade mal 7h dann totalausfall (war grade mit Downloaden / aufsetzen fertig) 

=> meine Samsung 830 (okay auch 30 € teurer, verrichtet bis heute guten dienst)


----------



## Fokker (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*



Kondar schrieb:


> ich frage mich eher warum erst jetzt


 Mich wundert auch wie OZC es geschafft hat so lange übers Wasser zu bleiben, günstig waren die OZC Produkte nie und über das Qualität brauchen wir nicht zu reden


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Das wirklich ärgerliche an der Sache ist nur, dass die Garantieansprüche flöten gehen. Für Diejenigen, die sich jetzt noch eine SSD oder RAM von OCZ gekauft haben, ist das doppelt bitter.


----------



## Zomg (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*



Fokker schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch wie OZC es geschafft hat so lange übers Wasser zu bleiben, günstig waren die OZC Produkte nie und über das Qualität brauchen wir nicht zu reden



Tut mir leid, der Aussage kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Ich habe mehrere SSD's der Marke OCZ verbaut und einige laufen schon außer der Garantiezeit und machen keinerlei Probleme. Sowohl im dauerhaften Betrieb, als auch in Büro-PC's. Das Problem was ich bei den meisten defekten SSD's z.B. in den Kundenbewertungen von Amazon und Co. herauslesen konnte, war dass nach dem Einbau keine Firmware-Updates gemacht wurden. Und ja was das angeht sind OCZ-SSD's leider nicht so toll gewesen, da ein Update zu 70% nötig war.

Ansonsten find ich es sehr schade, weniger Konkurrenz bedeutet teurere SSD's.


----------



## e4syyy (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Wurde aber auch zeit, dass dieser Hersteller von sagenhaft schlechter Qualität endlich verschwindet.


----------



## Sight (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Wurde aber auch zeit, dass dieser Hersteller von sagenhaft schlechter Qualität endlich verschwindet.


 
Bullshit. Habe seit Jahren eine OCZ Platte drin, genauso wie Freunde von mir. Noch nie Probleme gehabt. Nur weil die Anfangs Firmware Probleme haben, bedeutet dies, das alles was die herstellen, von "sagenhaft schlechter Qualität" ist?

Wie kann man so geblendet sein?!


----------



## Benne74 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Sagenhaft schlechte Qualität?

Nun ja... Ich hatte sowohl eine OCZ Vertex 1 als auch eine Vertex 2. Beide Modelle laufen immer noch ohne Probleme. 

Und mit OCZ Speicher hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme. Defekte/zickige Speicherriegel hatte ich bisher bei Mushkin und bei Corsair. Es ist halt auch immer ein bisschen Glück dabei...


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das wirklich ärgerliche an der Sache ist nur, dass die Garantieansprüche flöten gehen. Für Diejenigen, die sich jetzt noch eine SSD oder RAM von OCZ gekauft haben, ist das doppelt bitter.


 
Man kann aber nicht behaupten, dass man denjenigen nicht vom Kauf von OCZ Produkten abgeraten hätte.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Leute, RAM-Kunden dürften wohl kaum davon betroffen sein. OCZ ist schon vor zweieinhalb Jahren aus dem RAM-Geschäft ausgestiegen.
OCZ steigt aus dem RAM-Geschäft aus

Genauso basieren die 40% RMA-Quoten auf einer ziemlich hahnebüchener Annahme: Nämlich, dass ein (einzelner!) Händler sich solche Produkte tatsächlich mehrere Monate in Folge auf Lager legen würde. Tatsächlich handelte es sich um vom Händler retournierte Komissionsware, also 40% des Lagerbestandes sind nicht verkauft worden. Was natürlich auch schlecht ist. Keine Ahnung, zum wievielten Mal ich das nun schon schreibe...


----------



## kingkoolkris (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Also ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern da wurde OCZ als Premiumanbieter (RAM) gehandelt. Der schlechte Ruf kommt doch nur von dieser einen SSD Serie oder?


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

An "Premium"zeiten von OCZ kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern. Die hatten die Blade-Reihe, welche wirklich sehr gut war. Alles andere war aber nur Volumenprodukte. OCZ hat versucht Preiskamp zu betreiben und ist damit gescheitert. Es tut mir leid, sollten die Mitarbeiter nicht übernommen werden, für die Marke OCZ allerdings nicht. (Wohl gemerkt, ich hatte selber OCZ Ram. Bei SSD habe ich aber die Finger von gelassen, das die Qualität bescheiden war. Vielleicht keine 40% ausfall, aber schon segnifikant mehr als bei den anderen Herstellern.)


----------



## locojens (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das wirklich ärgerliche an der Sache ist nur, dass die Garantieansprüche flöten gehen. Für Diejenigen, die sich jetzt noch eine SSD oder RAM von OCZ gekauft haben, ist das doppelt bitter.


 
RAM hat sicher keiner mehr gekauft von OCZ! Es sei denn auf ebay weil Ram ist bei dem Laden doch schon lange aus dem Programm. 

@T: Tja wo der Aktionär wichtiger ist als ein gutes Produkt, bzw. der Mensch der es herstellt, wird es wohl oder übel überall den Bach runtergehen. 

PS: Ich war mal fast eine Art Fanboy von OCZ, zumindest zu DDRII RAM Zeiten. Meine erste SSD war eine VertexII von OCZ, ok sie funktioniert noch aber die Leistung ... !


----------



## Jooschka (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern da wurde OCZ als Premiumanbieter (RAM) gehandelt. Der schlechte Ruf kommt doch nur von dieser einen SSD Serie oder?


 So weit ich mich erinnern kann, war das nur eine Serie... das ist dasselbe, wie das ewige gelbaber mit den Roten Treibern... die waren auch nur bis anfang der 4000er Serie hinter den Grünen... oder 3000er (???) wobei die grünen auch kein Gold geliefert haben... 
Das ist doch immer so mit dem Ruf kleinerer Firmen... nur EA verkauft ******* für Platin


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Man kann aber nicht behaupten, dass man denjenigen nicht vom Kauf von OCZ Produkten abgeraten hätte.


 
Naja, es sind ja nicht alle in Hardwareforen angemeldet


----------



## DrOwnz (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

war das problem nicht nur die Petrol-Reihe der SSDs?


----------



## shootme55 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Bei uns gibt es den Brauch, nicht schlecht über die Toten zu reden so lange die Trauerzeit dauert, also erspart euch jetzt bitte dieses "Ich hab euch gewarnt"-Gelaber, Ärgert nur die letzten Käufer. 

Abgesehen davon bin ich unter Umständen selbst einer der Betroffenen, weis ja nicht wie lang die Garantie noch gedauert hätte auf meine Vertex 3 maxIOPS. Mein Arbeitsspeicher in einemRechner ist von OCZ, und sämtliche SSD´s vor Erscheinen der Samsung 840er sind ebenfalls con OCZ, aber seis drum, die laufen alle problemlos nach dem ersten Firmwareupdate. Jetzt muss ich eben nur noch hoffen dass sie möglichst lange halten wenns keine Garantie und Chancen auf Kulanz gibt.


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

Ich hatte bisher 3 OCZ SSD's und eine habe ich auch noch verbaut. Die wurde ganz am Anfang getauscht, wegen Ausfall und die RMA direkt über OCZ hat nur 16 Tage gedauert! Da kenne ich ganz andere. Bei einer 830 Pro habe ich mehr als vier Monate gewartet. Einige hier scheinen auch zu vergessen, dass OCZ einer der ersten am Markt war. Da hat Samsung, in dem Bereich, noch in die digitalen Windeln geschissen. 
Die ganzen anfänglichen Probleme mit SSD's haben einige Hersteller einfach abgewartet und von anderen (wie z.B. OCZ) die Arbeit machen lassen. Danach kann man dann natürlich einen auf toll machen und die naive Masse fällt darauf rein.
Was das mit den Aktionären und Mitarbeitern angeht, da nehmen die sich alle nicht viel. Leider.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass diese Firma pleite macht.


----------



## AMD (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Egal ob SSD oder RAM, immer nur Probleme gehabt mit OCZ - selber Schuld.


----------



## H@buster (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Och ne ey, hab selbst ne OCZ SSD verbaut.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die weiterhin problemlos bei mir funktioniert, sonst habe ich wohl einfach Pech. 

Hab aber erst 7TB geschrieben, und "Remaining Life" wird auch mit 100% angezeigt, also wirds wohl schon passen. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Ich finde es Traurig, habe viele Produkte von OCZ und bin sehr zu frieden. OCZ Vertex3 60 GB, top Speed und super Leistung dabei ist sie schon 2 Jahre alt, das selbe zählt für mein OCZ Stealthextreme 2 700W NT. Ich würde immer wieder OCZ Produkte kaufen.
Daher schade, und ich hoffe das die Marke bestehen bleibt, denn es hat sich vieles bei den geändert, sie brauchen hat nur Hilfe.

Cleriker genau einer der ersten mit SSDs, aller anfang ist immer schwer. Außerdem hat OCZ sehr gut Produkte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



Fokker schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch wie OZC es geschafft hat so lange übers Wasser zu bleiben, günstig waren die OZC Produkte nie und über das Qualität brauchen wir nicht zu reden



OCZ hatte oft ein gutes Verhältnis aus Preis und versprochenen Eigenschaften.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das wirklich ärgerliche an der Sache ist nur, dass die Garantieansprüche flöten gehen. Für Diejenigen, die sich jetzt noch eine SSD oder RAM von OCZ gekauft haben, ist das doppelt bitter.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit OCZs (wait-a-)"lifetime-guarantee" kann ich nur sagen:
Kein großer Verlust. 




kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern da wurde OCZ als Premiumanbieter (RAM) gehandelt. Der schlechte Ruf kommt doch nur von dieser einen SSD Serie oder?


 
Die DDR3-Module waren eher Mittelklasse. (Preis mittel, Leistungsversprechen hoch, Qualität.... .... .... - ich hatte nicht umsonst mehrfach mit dem Support zu tun)
Premiumanspruch hatten sie zu DDR1 Zeiten mal.


----------



## Geicher (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Ich habe privat 2 OCZ SSD's verbaut, eine Vertex 3 und eine Vertex 4.
Beide laufen seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Performance.

Ich persönlich finde den Bankrott schade, da ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller gemacht habe.

Mir ist aber trotzdem auch bewusst, dass es OCZ mit den ersten SSD's ziemlich verbockt hat und jetzt mit den Folgen zu leben hat.


----------



## Dazzle1 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Ich hatte damals als erstes OCZ Produkt 4 Riegel des Reaper RAMs gekauft, welcher sich nice übertakten ließ. Habe mir dann noch eine Vertex 2 gekauft, als sie recht neu war. Die SSD läuft bis heute wie eine 1 und das bei über 6k Betriebsstunden!!
Ich teile die Meinung mit Cleriker. OCZ war halt mit eine der ersten Firmen die sich auf den neuen Markt "getraut" hat. Vielleicht wären die Teile jetzt noch gar nicht derartig bekannt.
Ich war immer zufrieden mit denen. Schade eigentlich


----------



## Biosman (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Mensch wie kann das angehen. Die hatten doch ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Portfolio.

Habe selbst über die Jahre immer wieder etwas bei "dennen" gekauft. DDR2 sowie DDR3 Ram und bestimmt schon 2 SSD´s...

OK nun hab ich grade Corsair Ram und Samsung SSD. Hoffe nicht das ich dazu beigetragen habe. *g*


----------



## Chimera (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Hmm, um OCZ weine ich keine Träne nach. Zuerst deren super toller RAM, die OCZ Platinum, welche mir 2 Mal das Board putt machten (ehe wir den RAM mal im Verdacht hatten), danach ne Vertex (erste Gen) die gerade mal den Einbau und dann anstecken der Kabel überlebte, aber nach dem ersten Mal PC einschalten gleich "zzzzzipp-puff-kein-Bock-mehr" machte, dann der Versuch mit ner Agility, die im Netbook immerhin 6 Monate sauber lief, danach war es nur noch "mal will ich booten-dann wieder mal nicht-dann wieder schon" und dies gab mir den letzten OCZ-Rest. Dachte erst, dass es Pech von meiner Seite her war, kann ja sein, aber als dann auch noch im Bekanntenkreis div. OCZ Platten früher als erwartet den Jordan überquerten, war für mich schon mal klar: never again my friend.
Mag sein, dass andere da evtl. mal nen Glücksgriff oder zwei oder drei oder wundersamerweise gar vier Mal machten, aber bei der Mehrheit mir(!) bekannter Nutzer, da hat OCZ effektiv keinen positiv bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. 

@Topic: Toshiba... nun gut, evtl. nutzen sie diese Möglichkeit dann gleich, um breiter am SSD Markt auftreten zu können. Toshiba ist ja bisher am Consumer-Markt eher spärlich vertreten, evtl. können sie so dann auch eher ein breiteres Spektrum anbieten wie Samsung? Bisher sind ja Seagate, WD und auch Toshiba noch etwas bescheiden am Markt der SSDs vertreten, für nen grossen Speicherhersteller mein ich. Mal gucken, was die Zeit uns bringt


----------



## Lukystrike (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Ich habe 2 Netzteile der ModXStream Reihe im Einsatz 600W und 500W.
Die Dinger sind super leise und günstig und zuverlässig. Das 600W hatt gar einen Blitzeinschlag ohne meckern überstanden ;D
Bei allen anderen Produkten scheint es russisch Roulette zu sein ob die lange und gut laufen oder gleich abfackeln ^^


----------



## Primer (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

60GB Vertex2 (2009) -> läuft noch im täglichen Einsatz problemlos
120GB Vertex4 (2012) -> läuft im Spielerechner problemlos

Auch ich kann mich über OCZ SSDs nicht wirklich beschweren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*

Wenn bei der Übernahme wirklich alle Garantien flöten gehen für den Kunden sollten die den Namen OCZ tunlichst meiden. Kein geprellter Kunde wird sich jemals wieder ein Produkt mit diesem Namen kaufen egal wer dahinter steht


----------



## Ein_Freund (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Dafür haben wir auch in Deutschland die Gewährleistung, wenn jetzt wirklich was wäre, wer natürlich in 3 Jahren einen Schaden hätte bei 5 Jahren Garantie, der hätte schon eher ein Problem. 
Wäre auch einer der betroffenen wenn mein Netzteil(3 Garantie) in 1,5 Jahren abrauchen würde. Aber das ist halt leben am Limit


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

Chimera,
wenn du und deine Bekannten zufällig alle die gleiche SSD gekauft (erste gen) und die sich reihenweise verabschiedet haben, dann ist der Schnitt zwar auf den ersten Blick schlecht. Auf den zweiten, habt ihr aber nur mit einer einzigen von vielen SSD's Erfahrungen. Demnach ist die Aussage eher albern (wenn auch verständlich). 

Über die 840 Pro, die nur 119 MB/s geschafft hat und dann nicht mehr richtig wollte, sage ich ja auch nicht, dass sie mist war. Nur weil bei mir 100% der getesteten Modelle nicht liefen, heißt das noch lange nichts.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Erster Gedanke "wurde aber auch Zeit", Zweiter Gedanke "schade um das Feindbild", klingt jetzt zwar hart, aber schuldlos ist OCZ daran bestimmt nicht, da kann man OCZ noch so schön reden wie man will.
Das hier welche schreiben das deren OCZ Produkte heute noch laufen überrascht doch niemanden, wenn sie keine funktionierende Marge gehabt hätten wären sie schon länger weg vom Fenster gewesen.
Man kann nur hoffen das Toshia frischen Wind in deren ganzen Konstrukt rein bringt, besonders in der Qualität, aber wenn dabei im Endeffekt nur eine Namensänderung herauskommt, wird einfach die Negativ-Empfehlungsliste nur an einen anderen Namen vererbt.
Mann muss es als Neustart betrachten und auch als diese wahrnehmen bei den Verantwortlichen, die Chance nutzen und gestärkt aus der Sache hinausgehen.
Ich bin nie wirklich ein Befürworter von OCZ-Produktempfehlungen gewesen, deren Vergangenheit ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, obwohl mich deren PCIe SSD's immer anlachten, aber spätestens bei den Kundenrezensionen oder Forendiskussionen der Kunden ist mir die Lust darauf schnell vergangen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn bei der Übernahme wirklich alle Garantien flöten gehen für den Kunden sollten die den Namen OCZ tunlichst meiden. Kein geprellter Kunde wird sich jemals wieder ein Produkt mit diesem Namen kaufen egal wer dahinter steht


 
Ist natürlich besonders bitter wenn man sich jetzt ne OCZ Vector 150(die schon recht teuer kam) geholt hat und sich über die 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie gefreut hat.


----------



## Leviathan460 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Hatten die sich nicht damals von der RAM-Produktion getrennt um so etwas zu vermeiden?


----------



## Rollora (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



Sight schrieb:


> Bullshit. Habe seit Jahren eine OCZ Platte drin, genauso wie Freunde von mir. Noch nie Probleme gehabt. Nur weil die Anfangs Firmware Probleme haben, bedeutet dies, das alles was die herstellen, von "sagenhaft schlechter Qualität" ist?
> 
> Wie kann man so geblendet sein?!


Ton sänftigen.
Nur weil du und einige wenige andere keine Probleme haben, heißt das nicht, dass nicht viele andere sehr wohl Probleme haben können. Und das war bei OCZ sehr wohl so. 40% Ausfallrate bei manchen Serien ist mehr als damals bei IBM Deathstar, und das hat soweit geführt, dass IBM die Festplattenproduktion aufgegeben hat, weil sie ihren (vorher) guten Ruf nie wieder herstellen konnten. OCZ ist einfach mies gewesen, was das betraf





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Genauso basieren die 40% RMA-Quoten auf einer ziemlich hahnebüchener  Annahme: Nämlich, dass ein (einzelner!) Händler sich solche Produkte  tatsächlich mehrere Monate in Folge auf Lager legen würde. Tatsächlich  handelte es sich um vom Händler retournierte Komissionsware, also 40%  des Lagerbestandes sind nicht verkauft worden. Was natürlich auch  schlecht ist. Keine Ahnung, zum wievielten Mal ich das nun schon  schreibe...


 Deckt sich aber mit den bei uns eingegangenen Ausfallmeldungen, diese ominöse 40...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich  hatte bisher 3 OCZ SSD's und eine habe ich auch noch verbaut. Die wurde  ganz am Anfang getauscht, wegen Ausfall und die RMA direkt über OCZ hat  nur 16 Tage gedauert! Da kenne ich ganz andere. Bei einer 830 Pro habe  ich mehr als vier Monate gewartet. Einige hier scheinen auch zu  vergessen, dass OCZ einer der ersten am Markt war. Da hat Samsung, in  dem Bereich, noch in die digitalen Windeln geschissen.
> Die ganzen anfänglichen Probleme mit SSD's haben einige Hersteller  einfach abgewartet und von anderen (wie z.B. OCZ) die Arbeit machen  lassen. Danach kann man dann natürlich einen auf toll machen und die  naive Masse fällt darauf rein.
> Was das mit den Aktionären und Mitarbeitern angeht, da nehmen die sich alle nicht viel. Leider.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass diese Firma pleite macht.


Naja Intel waren quasi die ersten und die haben Ausfallraten deutlich unter 1 %


----------



## SaftSpalte (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



> falsch verbuchte Rabattaktionen und Rückvergütungsprogramme in den Geschäftszahlen für einen Kurssturz von über 40 Prozent sorgten.




wie geht sowas ?  



ich bleibe lieber bei sandisk oder hole mir eine von samsung .

Leider hat OCZ sich mit ihrer Firmware nicht bewährt und mich als Kunde verloren .


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

verkaufe agility 3 120gb + ohne support und garantie  


my ssd is faster than your hdd
my hdd  have support and guarantee


----------



## SL1987 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Nah das habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Habe mir immer das DDR1,2 OCZ Platinum oder Titanium gekauft fand das ganze immer spitze. Dan halt kein RAM mehr und jetzt komplett weg :/


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Meine Agility 3 läuft schon über 2 Jahre ohne größere Probleme, bis auf das wohl nicht zu 100% funktionierende Trim (musste vor kurzem manuell einen Full-Wipe durchführen weil die Performance eingebrochen ist).
Schade das sie verschwinden, hätte wieder eine gekauft.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*



Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Meine Agility 3 läuft schon über 2 Jahre ohne größere Probleme, bis auf das wohl nicht zu 100% funktionierende Trim (musste vor kurzem manuell einen Full-Wipe durchführen weil die Performance eingebrochen ist).
> Schade das sie verschwinden, hätte wieder eine gekauft.


 

hatte genau den gleichen fehler


----------



## derP4computer (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Ich habe auch eine "Ohne Chance Zirkus" verbaut, läuft einwandfrei, dann ist es eben so.


----------



## GT200b (28. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*



Zomg schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, der Aussage kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Ich habe mehrere SSD's der Marke OCZ verbaut und einige laufen schon außer der Garantiezeit und machen keinerlei Probleme. Sowohl im dauerhaften Betrieb, als auch in Büro-PC's. Das Problem was ich bei den meisten defekten SSD's z.B. in den Kundenbewertungen von Amazon und Co. herauslesen konnte, war dass nach dem Einbau keine Firmware-Updates gemacht wurden. Und ja was das angeht sind OCZ-SSD's leider nicht so toll gewesen, da ein Update zu 70% nötig war.
> 
> Ansonsten find ich es sehr schade, weniger Konkurrenz bedeutet teurere SSD's.


 

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass die SSD Preise steigen weil OCZ verschwindet. Es gibt noch genug andere Hersteller. Außer OCZ gibt es noch 19 andere Firmen die SSD's anbieten. 
Im SSD Markt gibt es kein Monopol. 
Die SSD Preise werden noch weiter fallen und früher oder später werden Western Digital und Seagate es spüren weil die 2 größten HDD Hersteller schon verpennt haben
wie AMD und Intel bei den Tablets und Smartphones.


----------



## Puff_der_Drache (29. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

OCZ läuft klasse, habe einige am laufen! Der Support und das Forum sind sehr sehr gut! Und Firmware Update kamen immer um gezielt Probleme zu lösen. Daran könnten sich andre Firmen mal eine scheibe abschneiden.  Da studieren die Anzugträger Jahrelang BWL und Wirtschaft und dann wird trotzdem sooft der Karren gegen die Wand gefahren.... TROTTEL! Schade wenn es wirklich nicht weitergehen soll!


----------



## mksu (29. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

So ein Zufall dass meine Vertex letzte Woche ihren Geist abgegeben hat und ich momentan nicht dazu komme mich um den Austausch zu kümmern weil ich am Montag meine Diplomarbeit abgeben muss. Shit happens


----------



## locojens (29. November 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerten interessiert*

Lasst uns einfach abwarten was Toshiba macht...! Da hängt ja noch mehr dran als OCZ man denke nur an Indilinx usw. . Mal sehen was da noch so passiert.


----------



## Zomg (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: OCZ vor dem Konkurs: Toshiba an Vermögenswerte interessiert*



GT200b schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass die SSD Preise steigen weil OCZ verschwindet. Es gibt noch genug andere Hersteller. Außer OCZ gibt es noch 19 andere Firmen die SSD's anbieten.
> Im SSD Markt gibt es kein Monopol.
> Die SSD Preise werden noch weiter fallen und früher oder später werden Western Digital und Seagate es spüren weil die 2 größten HDD Hersteller schon verpennt haben
> wie AMD und Intel bei den Tablets und Smartphones.



Wir reden hier nicht von einem Markt mit 300 Anbietern, sondern bleiben im 2 stelligen Bereich. Es wird spürbar sein auf die eine, oder andere Art und Weise. Ob es sich im Preis niederschlagen wird, gut ich gebe zu muss nicht sein. Natürlich könnte man auch alles positiv sehen und sagen dass sich andere Hersteller nun gewarnt fühlen könnten und natürlich ist OCZ selber schuld an der eigenen Lage, wie die meisten Firmen in der freien Marktwirtschaft. Mir ging es in meinem Beitrag eher darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Problem oftmals vor dem Computer sitzt und nicht drin. Und die Aussage mit dem teuer lass ich auch so stehen, im Endeffekt ist es die Regel des Marktes, weniger Konkurrenz teurere Produkte. Teuer kann in dem Fall z.B. heißen, verzögerte Innovation bzw. künstlich verlängerte Lebensspannen, langsamere Weitergabe von Preisreduktionen an den End-Kunden usw. Ich will hier auch nicht weiter im Detail auf das Thema eingehen.

Western Digital und Seagate werden es sicherlich spüren, sobald die 3TB SSDs für den selben Preis zu haben sind wie herkömmliche HDD's. Für den Casual Consumer-Bereich sind SSD's noch unbedeutend. Herbert aus dem Büro braucht mit seinem Word und Internet keine SSD, Ilse aus der Verwaltung mit Excel genauso wenig. Und selbst Detlef braucht sie privat nicht, da er lieber eine große Festplatte für seine Filmsicherungen hat. Du gehst hier von einem relativen Nischenmarkt aus, der für einen geringen, aber immerhin evtl. sogar schon 2 stelligen Prozentsatz der Konsumenten gilt, ich habe da keine aktuellen Zahlen. Wer kauft sich meistens SSD's? Leute mit zu viel Geld "Wir wollen nur das Beste", Enthusiasten "Guck mal wie schnell Powerpoint öffnet", Profis "Jetzt wird der Kaffee nicht mehr kalt bis ich anfangen kann" und natürlich Gamer "Yay, Windows ist in 20 Sekunden fertig, gleich mal benchen".

Natürlich möchte ich den Stellenwert von SSD's nicht untergraben und ich denke sie werden sich kurz über lang auch auf eine große Masse hin etablieren, evtl. sogar den Markt dominieren, aber noch ist es nicht soweit. Ich trage meinen Teil dazu bei und versuche möglichst bei jedem PC den ich zusammenstelle, egal für wen, ein SSD Angebot zu machen. Alleine weil ich selber nicht mehr ohne SSD könnte und ich ganz genau weiß, dass eine blitzschnelle 120GB SSD dem Otto-Normal Anwender mehr Vergnügen bereiten, als eine 1-2 TB HDD. Vor allem da die meisten sowieso schon über externe Festplatten verfügen und ich genau weiß dass sie diese eben nicht zu Backups verwenden werden, auch wenn ich es ihnen sage.

Und ich kann dir versichern, wenn WD und Seagate wirklich reales Interesse am puren SSD-Markt bekommen sollten, also nicht Hybrid-Festplatten, werden sie schon ihre Mittel und Wege finden in diesen Markt einzusteigen.


----------

